# Interesting way of painting cabinet doors



## Westview (Jul 23, 2011)

I hope I`m not breaking any rules by posting this. One of the members here has a very impressive painting business. I`ve noticed he`s big on producing professional youtube vids and a superb website. His prep work is amazing. I`ve posted a video below because I noticed he has a very interesting way of painting cabinet doors. If you fast-forward the vid to 3:44 you will see he has hung all of the doors on cloths hangers. It looks like he has screwed little eye hooks into the top edge of the door to hang them. Am I seeing this right. Did he screw eye hooks into the doors. Pretty cool because you would be able to paint both sides at once. I`m guessing he would fill the holes after and paint the top edge. 

3:44


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

I love videos from these guys. They get some cool jobs, and the work looks great.


----------



## Colour Republic (Aug 20, 2010)

very nice video, top marks


----------



## Westview (Jul 23, 2011)

Has anyone ever seen a contractor paint cabinet doors this wayÉ It looks like he screwed eye hooks in the top of the door.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Westview said:


> Has anyone ever seen a contractor paint cabinet doors this wayÉ It looks like he screwed eye hooks in the top of the door.


Prefinished spindles this way, never a dor though.

On a side note, that house looks like Dexter may have some bodies to take care of.

Nice job for sure.


----------



## TrueColors (Jul 30, 2010)

I put small screws Into the top of doors and the bottom and spray them on saw horses. i over hang the screws on the edge of the sawhorses and spray them.. Once dry I can stand them on end do the door dosnt touch the floor...

Also for cabinets screws in top and hang from wire and spray.


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

Holy waste of time taping all of those walls. Spray the trim first and then cut in the walls and ceilings


----------



## SeattleHomeServices (Sep 20, 2012)

What a beautiful old house. Seattle sure has some great ones!


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

I've used those little hooks in the past and just hung them from string. Never made the leap in my mind to the clothes hangers and just hanging them all like that. So much easier than what I tried years ago. :thumbup:


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

premierpainter said:


> Holy waste of time taping all of those walls. Spray the trim first and then cut in the walls and ceilings


Seriously all that paper and tape had to consume a huge amount of time.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

premierpainter said:


> Holy waste of time taping all of those walls. Spray the trim first and then cut in the walls and ceilings


I know it's is a point of spirited debate with some painters, but this is the only way that ever made sense to us. I know a lot of guys that do the trim last, and either spent a ton of time taping the walls or a top of time painting the edges of the trim by hand. It just always seemed a lot easier to to the walls and ceilings last. We typically bring the wall paint onto the edge of the trim 1/16 or so, which looks much cleaner than any trim paint out on the wall.


----------



## Westview (Jul 23, 2011)

premierpainter said:


> Holy waste of time taping all of those walls. Spray the trim first and then cut in the walls and ceilings


I was thinking the same thing. Maybe he isn`t painting the walls.


----------



## Westview (Jul 23, 2011)

I would be nervous putting screws in the tops of cabinet doors.


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

Gough said:


> I know it's is a point of spirited debate with some painters, but this is the only way that ever made sense to us. I know a lot of guys that do the trim last, and either spent a ton of time taping the walls or a top of time painting the edges of the trim by hand. It just always seemed a lot easier to to the walls and ceilings last. We typically bring the wall paint onto the edge of the trim 1/16 or so, which looks much cleaner than any trim paint out on the wall.


There are nearly as many methods to paint as there are painters. The painting contractor in the video is one of my favorites. I can guarantee you that a lot of intelligent thought has been put into developing his systems. :notworthy:


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

ExcelPaintingCo said:


> There are nearly as many methods to paint as there are painters. The painting contractor in the video is one of my favorites. I can guarantee you that a lot of intelligent thought has been put into developing his systems. :notworthy:


I'll admit that I hadn't looked at the video and you're right that they do a particularly tidy job. Clearly, there is some reasoning behind that particular approach.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Not to go off topic or anything, but did anybody else notice how much more extravagant this home looked compared to its neighboring homes?


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

The home is 105 years old. Substrates can only take so much material before you will have too much surface tension resulting in paint failure.

So I can understand all the masking.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

The plastic clothes hangers have me curious as well. Couldn't see how John's guys attached them.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

ExcelPaintingCo said:


> There are nearly as many methods to paint as there are painters. The painting contractor in the video is one of my favorites. I can guarantee you that a lot of intelligent thought has been put into developing his systems. :notworthy:


 painting contractor in the video.You talking about angel?


----------



## Colour Republic (Aug 20, 2010)

straight_lines said:


> The plastic clothes hangers have me curious as well. Couldn't see how John's guys attached them.


----------



## Westview (Jul 23, 2011)

ExcelPaintingCo said:


> There are nearly as many methods to paint as there are painters. The painting contractor in the video is one of my favorites. I can guarantee you that a lot of intelligent thought has been put into developing his systems. :notworthy:


I agree.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Any guy that can pull off wearing that scarf is ok in my book.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

Rbriggs82 said:


> Any guy that can pull off wearing that scarf is ok in my book.


I have been corrected. That's known as a "Muffler"


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Nice work for sure! We recently did a cabinet job using that method. You install the hooks on the end of the doors that don't show, typically the end opposite the knob. Hanging on the clothes hangers works great as you can shoot both sides and hang them on something. I had a narrow scaffold, 29" x 8' wide x 6' tall which I was able to hang two levels and all 50 doors within a 2.5'x8 footprint. take them off the scaffold, bring it to the spray area with ventilator exhaust fan etc, shoot, hang back on scaffold and repeat, and repeat etc. 

The metal hangers can be a problem as they sag unless you reinforce with Tape I'll have to look more closely to see what they used.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

robladd said:


> I have been corrected. That's known as a "Muffler"


Where's the tailpipe?


----------



## bodean614 (May 31, 2011)

Westview said:


> I would be nervous putting screws in the tops of cabinet doors.


Put them where the hinge screws in That's what I've done.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Rockler has some cool hangers that fit in the euro hinges. Though they look like they may swing around a little.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks Damon. Here are links for both the universal hanger, and the euro hinge one from Rockler. 


http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=21448&site=ROCKLER

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=18907&site=ROCKLER


----------



## doctors11 (May 17, 2010)

I almost bought a bunch of these last year for a big kitchen repaint. Figured I could turn my basement into a spray booth...ran it by the wife...went back to plywood on sawhorses..


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

Next time you are doing a cabinets job, take a look at the top edge of the uppers and the bottom edge of the lowers, chances are there will be little holes from this process at the finish shop. That is also a good place to number the pieces as well.


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

mudbone said:


> painting contractor in the video.You talking about angel?


 
YES!!! A Pure Painting Genius


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Great vid thanks for sharing...


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

Love that spray set-up. the euro hooks suggested are not as good because they get in the way of the spray pattern.

i wonder if he has a room specifically for sanding. not many painters in here talk about sanding techniques for cabinet doors. obviously the primer has to be sanded and then sanded in between coats. i like to sand then blow off the dust with air and then use a tack cloth. you can't do that around wet doors or in the spray booth for obvious reasons. you can use a vacuum sander but in some profiles and edges you still need to use a sanding sponge. that dust is an issue.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Xmark said:


> Love that spray set-up. the euro hooks suggested are not as good because they get in the way of the spray pattern.
> 
> i wonder if he has a room specifically for sanding. not many painters in here talk about sanding techniques for cabinet doors. obviously the primer has to be sanded and then sanded in between coats. i like to sand then blow off the dust with air and then use a tack cloth. you can't do that around wet doors or in the spray booth for obvious reasons. you can use a vacuum sander but in some profiles and edges you still need to use a sanding sponge. that dust is an issue.


We usually set up one area for spraying and an adjacent area for prep/sanding. We bring an explosion-proof fan that we can fit into a window or door blank if we're using a solvent-based system. After sanding, we use a shop-vac with a HEPA filter (NOT our HEPA-vac) and tack cloths/microfiber cloths.

We number them in the hinge recess and then stick a piece of tape over the number.


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

Gough said:


> We usually set up one area for spraying and an adjacent area for prep/sanding. We bring an explosion-proof fan that we can fit into a window or door blank if we're using a solvent-based system. After sanding, we use a shop-vac with a HEPA filter (NOT our HEPA-vac) and tack cloths/microfiber cloths.
> 
> We number them in the hinge recess and then stick a piece of tape over the number.



that makes perfect sense. remove dust with vacuum then tack. it also makes sense to have a prep room because even light hand sanding will kick up some dust.:thumbsup:

i've seen some interesting set-up's for exhausting the dust and fumes. some painters use a furnace type fan with a filter that they mount on some plywood and then place in a window opening that has been taken out. some guys even place a long hose attached to the exhaust set-up and place the hose close to the spray area to suck out the dust and fumes.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

This ventilator works great. Much stronger than a box fan, and can hook up a long hose to place in middle of room and run hose out the window 

http://www.harborfreight.com/8-inch-portable-ventilator-97762.html


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Keep in mind that fan isn't explosion proof, so not to be used when spraying solvents.


----------



## Seattlepainting (Jun 8, 2010)

I just stumbled across this. I once posted an article by someone i did not know and Scott Burt the social media pundit accused me of helping a friend. That's when I quit on the Blogging Painters. Heidi and Warren visited my shop a few months back in Seattle and they are wonder people and excellent at their work. 

OP; you can pm directly and I will help/share anything I can. It would be sporting to put it all here and saber rattle with know it alls, small timers, marketing gurus, and Internet hobbyists: but for those that don't know most of the real conversations are happening on private forums.

Here are some comments; 
Masking walls: this ensures consistency. I did not mask walls when we were a 5 man shop. The enamel on this job is Cellutone, and we apply high Millage to new stock; this requires at minimum a paper line adjacent to built ins. In the next four months we are on 5 jobs of this size 800-1200 hours and we perform consistently when all work sites are executed the same way. This is our method. I will post a few pics.


----------



## Seattlepainting (Jun 8, 2010)

wje said:


> Prefinished spindles this way, never a dor though.
> 
> On a side note, that house looks like Dexter may have some bodies to take care of.
> 
> Nice job for sure.


"Dexter" LOL


----------



## Seattlepainting (Jun 8, 2010)

Rbriggs82 said:


> Seriously all that paper and tape had to consume a huge amount of time.


300 hours to mask, touch fill, and caulk


----------



## Seattlepainting (Jun 8, 2010)

*Here are more pictures*

Here are more pictures of this job. We are still on it but I will have more of the "hooks" and such later.


http://www.shearerpainting.com/blog...terior-house-painting-walk-through-sept-2012/


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Thanks john. Are you using eye hooks for hanging on the hangers? I have amazingly never seen that racking system and have developed my own that has worked well for me thus far. That is a paradigm shift in thinking from mine though. Brilliant! I've always seen the Rockler hooks, but i never liked the one point of hanging concept or the idea of burying the Rockler swivels in paint from repeated use. Would you post a pic of the hooks you use? 

Glad you popped in. Remember for every snarky comment posted on these forums there are countless viewers that watch quietly, appreciating quality input and insight.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Seattlepainting said:


> I just stumbled across this. I once posted an article by someone i did not know and Scott Burt the social media pundit accused me of helping a friend. That's when I quit on the Blogging Painters. Heidi and Warren visited my shop a few months back in Seattle and they are wonder people and excellent at their work.
> 
> OP; you can pm directly and I will help/share anything I can. It would be sporting to put it all here and saber rattle with know it alls, small timers, marketing gurus, and Internet hobbyists: but for those that don't know most of the real conversations are happening on private forums.
> 
> ...


How do you go about estimating a job of that magnitude and complexity?


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

A big job is just a bunch of small jobs. Same way an estimator can budget an unbuilt skyrise.


----------



## Westview (Jul 23, 2011)

Seattlepainting said:


> I just stumbled across this. I once posted an article by someone i did not know and Scott Burt the social media pundit accused me of helping a friend. That's when I quit on the Blogging Painters. Heidi and Warren visited my shop a few months back in Seattle and they are wonder people and excellent at their work.
> 
> OP; you can pm directly and I will help/share anything I can. It would be sporting to put it all here and saber rattle with know it alls, small timers, marketing gurus, and Internet hobbyists: but for those that don't know most of the real conversations are happening on private forums.
> 
> ...


You guys run a smooth operation. It's videos like this that make me realize how much of an amateur I am. Super impressive.


----------



## Seattlepainting (Jun 8, 2010)

Paradigmzz said:


> Thanks john. Are you using eye hooks for hanging on the hangers? I have amazingly never seen that racking system and have developed my own that has worked well for me thus far. That is a paradigm shift in thinking from mine though. Brilliant! I've always seen the Rockler hooks, but i never liked the one point of hanging concept or the idea of burying the Rockler swivels in paint from repeated use. Would you post a pic of the hooks you use?
> 
> Glad you popped in. Remember for every snarky comment posted on these forums there are countless viewers that watch quietly, appreciating quality input and insight.


Paradigmzz, you are right. I should pop in more often. Watch the first video it has pictures of our hooks. We prefer to handle the hangers instead of hooks. The rockler hooks get really caked up with paint we have tried them.

http://www.shearerpainting.com/blog...onal-home-magazine-feature-interior-painting/


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

P&L still makes Cellu-tone Enamel? That's a blast from the past....


----------



## Seattlepainting (Jun 8, 2010)

kdpaint said:


> P&L still makes Cellu-tone Enamel? That's a blast from the past....


Good stuff. We use Cellu-tone, Satin Impervo, Dulamel, Effecto, and FPoE


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

I went to P&L's website and its not on their list of products, weird.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I am not joking. I have several customers that would have a real problem with those screw holes in cabinet doors. Nice idea though. Another option for dealing with cabinet doors.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

DeanV said:


> I am not joking. I have several customers that would have a real problem with those screw holes in cabinet doors. Nice idea though. Another option for dealing with cabinet doors.


If they are on the right side, they would never see them.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Seattlepainting said:


> I just stumbled across this. I once posted an article by someone i did not know and Scott Burt the social media pundit accused me of helping a friend. That's when I quit on the Blogging Painters. Heidi and Warren visited my shop a few months back in Seattle and they are wonder people and excellent at their work.
> .


Johnny Q

Give me a call sometime, I would be curious to hear what you are talking about here. Btw, nice video.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

DeanV said:


> I am not joking. I have several customers that would have a real problem with those screw holes in cabinet doors. Nice idea though. Another option for dealing with cabinet doors.


Yah, that wouldnt fly on cab grade in my life, but that is taking nothing away from John.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

vermontpainter said:


> Yah, that wouldnt fly on cab grade in my life, but that is taking nothing away from John.


Production grade with a back brush as the video states, i think ya'll are being prima donna'ish. On high side of uppers, and low side of lowers. I can't imagine they are huge hooks. Hence why I asked for a detailed pictures of hook location. 

Cab grade to me is more than enamel topcoats.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Paradigmzz said:


> Production grade with a back brush as the video states, i think ya'll are being prima donna'ish. On high side of uppers, and low side of lowers. I can't imagine they are huge hooks. Hence why I asked for a detailed pictures of hook location.
> 
> Cab grade to me is more than enamel topcoats.


Painters prima donna-ish? :laughing:


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

I know I am. Just being honest.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Seattlepainting said:


> That's when I quit on the Blogging Painters.


John, please feel free to contact me with any concerns you have regarding Blogging Painters, the goal of sites like Paint Talk and BP are to improve the the industry standards and "raise the bar". I believe we can all work together to improve the image of our industry. I appreciate all the efforts you make in educating others.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Paradigmzz said:


> If they are on the right side, they would never see them.


No, seriously I have a few customers that WOULD get down and look at the bottom and top edges of cabinets and try to find something.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

DeanV said:


> No, seriously I have a few customers that WOULD get down and look at the bottom and top edges of cabinets and try to find something.


Am I the only one that carries a small handled mirror? :whistling2:


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Am I the only one that carries a small handled mirror? :whistling2:


Yes???:blink:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

DeanV said:


> Yes???:blink:


Uh, forget I said anything.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

vermontpainter said:


> Am I the only one that carries a small handled mirror? :whistling2:


Its not that, older people like to get down on the floor in the kitchen, you never know if Mrs Mcgillicutty is going to look up laying on her back with her one good eye and see them little holes. It's good to really think things out prior to doing things.

Pat


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

..Putty?...


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

PatsPainting said:


> Its not that, older people like to get down on the floor in the kitchen, you never know if Mrs Mcgillicutty is going to look up laying on her back with her one good eye and see them little holes. It's good to really think things out prior to doing things.
> 
> Pat


If Mrs Mcgillicuty is on the ground in the kitchen, she is gonna be more worried about her broken hip and hitting her Life Alert button than holes in the bottom edge of her cab doors.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Paradigmzz said:


> If Mrs Mcgillicuty is on the ground in the kitchen, she is gonna be more worried about her broken hip and hitting her Life Alert button than holes in the bottom edge of her cab doors.


I dunno, guess it just depends. Several years ago I did some work for a granny and when I showed up at 8:00am on my last day she was up on roof looking for holidays and chit. I was like damn, how she get up there as all my ladders were still laying on the ground. Around the corner there was this old 16' homemade wood ladder I'm guessing her husband built at one time. Never under estimate old people. 

Pat


----------



## ExcaliburPainting (Sep 24, 2012)

I am not a fan of spraying everything. I am old school - brush & roller!


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

vermontpainter said:


> Am I the only one that carries a small handled mirror? :whistling2:


We've had architects who carried small mirrors to try and bust us for not painting the bottoms of doors. They'd just put the mirror on the floor and slide it under the edge of the door.

We did learn a valuable lesson, though. Most architects will search until they can call you on something. The important part is to leave something for them to catch, that's also easy to fix.... They get to feel superior...and you can take care of it in ten minutes. It's a win/win.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

I've done the hooks in the past. Had a fine point nail set that I sharpened to a point and would use that to indent where I was going to screw in the hooks to help prevent blow-outs and splitting in the wood. (Seen it happen) A little finish putty and the holes are filled. Never tried the coat hanger set-up.

As far as HO's checking the bottoms and tops of door edges: Never under-estimate what they will do. I've seen some real "psycho's" out there.....gives a whole new meaning to being OCD. Had a good friend of mine call me one morning to say I needed to come over and check out his cabinet job. (This guy was probably one of the best oil-based Impervo finishers I've ever encountered.) I showed up at his job-site, walked into the kitchen, and the HO had marked every minute dust speck.....with a black sharpie pen. Circled every one of them with a radius of arrows pointing into the circle. These specks were so small and mostly in the corners and edges where the inner panels met the frames. You know she had to use a spot-light and magnifying glass - and she admitted that she did. If I remember correctly, the job went to arbitration and she paid.


----------



## Seattlepainting (Jun 8, 2010)

*Close ups of hook mounts*


----------

